

A Sad Fact of Life: It's Actually Smart to Be Mean Online - jcr
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/be-mean-online/

======
jcr
The submitted wired article is light reading, has a bad title, and lacks
supporting references, so it's fluffy and link-bait-ish even if it's based on
good research. I've left the original title intact, but here are the missing
references mentioned in the article.

Bryan Gibson - Central Michigan University

[http://www.chsbs.cmich.edu/bryan_gibson/](http://www.chsbs.cmich.edu/bryan_gibson/)
[http://www.chsbs.cmich.edu/bryan_gibson/vita.htm](http://www.chsbs.cmich.edu/bryan_gibson/vita.htm)

Paper: "Wanting To Appear Smart: Hypercriticism As An Impression Management
Strategy" (2008)
[http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/15298860701668986](http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/15298860701668986)

Teresa Amabile - Harvard Business School
[http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/profile.aspx?facId=6409&fac...](http://www.hbs.edu/faculty/Pages/profile.aspx?facId=6409&facInfo=pub)

She has a few related papers/works, but the main one is "Brilliant but Cruel"
from 1981 (pub 1983). I haven't been able to find a link to a free copy of
this Amabile paper, so if anyone has a link, it would be appreciated. The link
below is just the abstract:

Brilliant but Cruel: Perceptions of Negative Evaluators (1983)
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/00221031839...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/0022103183900343?np=y)

The following two related papers cite the one from Amabile:

The Influences of Negativity and Quality on the Helpfulness Of Online Reviews
(2011) [http://www.korfiatis.info/webpagen/wp-content/papercite-
data...](http://www.korfiatis.info/webpagen/wp-content/papercite-
data/pdf/2011-ICIS.pdf)

Measuring the Value of Social Dynamics in Online Product Ratings Forums (2009)
[http://www.researchgate.net/publication/228314553_Measuring_...](http://www.researchgate.net/publication/228314553_Measuring_the_Value_of_Social_Dynamics_in_Online_Product_Ratings_Forums/file/72e7e523c3193cca22.pdf)

